# Evans Colson Olympic Seattle Craigslist



## ColsonTwinbar (Apr 29, 2010)

The boys bike has the Harely Earl designed springer fork.

http://seattle.craigslist.org/est/bik/1716032999.html


----------



## PCHiggin (Apr 29, 2010)

*Evans Olympic*

I'll buy it if he'll ship and if it's nice up close. Waiting to hear back from seller.It was made near where I live and there were tons of them with that cool front end  way back when. 

Pat


----------

